# Trigger weight



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi,the trigger should be in the CENTER of the thumb.... trigger pressure should be 3 to 8 lbs .................... NOT OUNCES....


----------



## matty_russ (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike

it is for sure not ounces... I would bet it is in the 5 lbs range. 

I know it is a preference... but in general do good archers shoot with a 3lb? or an 8lb? if that is the range...? Will a heavy trigger help to train my brain to wait for the shot to go off? or will i start to get punchy because i want it to go off sooner? 

Thank you !

Matty


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi matty, any time you have a trigger you cant get the subconscious mind to give you the surprise !!!! NOT KNOWING OR ANTICIPATING WHEN THE SHOT BREAKS. YOU MUST HAVE THE MIND ON ONE THING....AIMING....NOTHING ELSE. IF ANYTHING ELSE CROSSES THE MIND LET DOWN START OVER.. you must trust your release....im sending you a video.... hope this helps...mike


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SORRY I FORGOT TO SAY THIS MATTY, YOU CAN RENT A HAND FULL OF RELEASES TO TRY AT KEYSTONE COUNTRY STORE............BEFORE YOU BUY THEM ...


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

As noted above, I think the key is to have the trigger in the center of the thumb, at least that's what has worked best for me. I think the reason why this seems to work better is because there is less potential "travel" of the thumb when pulling through the shot, versus having the trigger closer to the tip of the thumb. With the trigger at the center, it feels more solid with a closer, stronger link to the wrist. Just be careful you don't put too much pressure on the trigger as it might go off unexpectedly.

As for the trigger pressure, I think you need to determine what feels best & works best for you. Good advice given above. Some like a higher trigger weight, others a lighter weight. As for me, I've always like a lighter, hair trigger pull, but that requires being aware of not moving the thumb during the pull. Also, for me, that required a hook type release, rather than a caliper type release as the caliper release let go a couple times before I was ready. The release pulled off the string. That hasn't happened with the hook type release like the one noted in my signature.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> ... YOU MUST HAVE THE MIND ON ONE THING....AIMING....NOTHING ELSE. IF ANYTHING ELSE CROSSES THE MIND LET DOWN START OVER ....


YES! YES! YES! Mike is absolutely right about this. (as usual  )

If you didn't have problems getting it to go off in the basement, then your problems at 20 yards are due to changing something about your form. Usually trying to hit a target causes tension that wasn't there when you were in the basement.

This is a classic for running a bridge. Start close with a large target, a paper plate at 5 yards is usually a good place to start. Don't put any markings on the plate since for purposes of the bridge, the entire plate is your X ring. If you can shoot that with the same execution as in the basement, shoot it for 3 days then step back a couple of yards.

As long as you can shoot with the same execution in the basement, step back a couple of yards every 3 days. It's important to shoot good for 3 days, don't shortcut this. Soon enough you will be at 30 yards at which point you can start reducing the size of the target.

If at any time something else other than aiming crosses your mind and you don't let down, reset the 3 day clock. Don't let yourself shoot bad shots. 

Adding a target, increasing distance and reducing target size adds mental pressure. We can easily handle increased pressure in small doses, but in big doses, we usually revert to our bad old ways.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any input as I don't shoot a thumb release but I have a question to add to your topic. How much of a difference does let-off make in this situation and is your draw length perfect? What let off are you at?


----------



## matty_russ (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Thank you everyone! I did change the weight of the trigger ever so slightly and it made a difference. I did have a couple of times that my anchor point had varied ever so slightly that it would not go off, so... let down try again. That helped!! 

Aread, I have done that very thing when i was suffering from target panic two years ago... (always recovering right?) I hunt with this bow setup and i dont want to get to light on the trigger... but i found that outside i was letting my form slip and the release was not going off... so the slight decrease in trigger weight allowed me to have 'just enough' wiggle in my form and still get a clean release. I am shooting a hook as well and love it!

Stubby'smom, I am shooting a GT500, with the stops all the way out allowing as much let off as possible. the DL is jsut a shade over 29" at the sting with a 3/8'' (short) loop. I did find that once i got tired my bow arm was relaxing back as I was pulling into the wall and was making it harder to get a consistant release as well... I have since trained my head to push with my bow arm till the shot, and have not had any issue with bow arm 'creep' any more. However... Have you seen more consistant resaults in shooting with less let off (more holding weight)? 

Thanks everyone 

Matty


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*trigger pull weight*

Hello,
what data or resources you are using to base that the trigger pull weight should be between 3 to 8 lbs ??
also what Name and model of trigger pull gauge are you using to achieve the 3 to 8 lbs ?

TS2



mike 66 said:


> hi,the trigger should be in the CENTER of the thumb.... trigger pressure should be 3 to 8 lbs .................... NOT OUNCES....


----------

